
Ask HN: Which personal dashboard solution do you use? - woogiewonka
I&#x27;m looking to organize all of my life&#x27;s information into a single dashboard - things like financial, health, goals and progress information. For example, I want to be able to pull up the dashboard and see things like: My IRA info, bank balance, Apple Health data, analytics data for certain web properties I care about, stock information, perhaps a few posts from HN or certain Reddit subs I follow.  Basically, all the things I might check on any given day, in one place so I just glance at it and be done. I imagine it would need the ability to add custom types of charts, perhaps connect via API to various services etc... Does anything like this exists?
======
__d
Heh. Me too! I haven't found anything good yet.

I've started to spec out what I want, and have been looking at APIs (or
scraping) for the various information I want to track. Some of it is fairly
easy (the web/server monitoring), some of it hard (bank access).

I was sorta surprised I couldn't find an established solution, honestly.

~~~
woogiewonka
Possibly too complex of a tool with not enough demand for it? It probably
takes a certain type of individual (like us) to care about this sort of thing
or to even think about it. Personally, I hate wasting time looking at 20
different things every time I want to get a complete picture of something.
Imagine you had a dashboard where you could not only connect services, but add
your own charts, documents, info, stickies, whatever.

Now that I think about it, I wonder how much could just be done with Zapier,
google docs and some other services out there. Time to research!

------
Odenwaelder
One idea would be to use something like Grafana or Superset, but you'd still
need an ETL pipeline behind everything.

------
bigiain
Isn't that called "a smartphone"?

~~~
woogiewonka
You still have to check everything manually one by one. Imagine if you wanted
to check 15 things, that could take a while whereas a dashboard would show you
all the info you wanted to know in 1 place.

~~~
fregolix
Thats an OS system specific problem. I use blackberry for this very reason,
everything in one place

